# Cherry Audio synths, new releases, etc.



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2022)

Elka-X


A Computer Music 10/10! Cherry Audio's Elka-X synthesizer is based upon the legendary Synthex, a rare Italian masterpiece with luxury features. Elka-X replicates the stunning sonic character of the original synth, thoughtfully expands its extraordinary functionality, and delivers the authentic...




cherryaudio.com





—————


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 18, 2022)

I like this one! Spent a short amount of time with the demo and decided it's worth $39. The presets are pretty well-done and definitely helped to persuade me. Also, it's intuitive & easy to get around on.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 18, 2022)

Looks great and priced to be an instant buy! Curious how it compares to the one from Xils-lab.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 18, 2022)

Here's a demo from Mike Martin, a member of another forum I frequent:



A great August release from Cherry Audio! (It's almost as if they've created a Synth-of-the-Month club.)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## José Herring (Aug 18, 2022)

Sounds fantastic.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Aug 18, 2022)

Interesting background on the original Elka Synthex in this clip of Paul Wiffen. THE sound of JMJ's Rendez-vous.


----------



## antret (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks for all the vids! 

I just watched one video earlier today and was thinking they did a great job on this one. I have a few cherry audio synths. I dig all of them, really like a few of them. This is probably the 1st one that really grabbed me from one video/sound example.


----------



## method1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Curious to see how this compares to the XILS version!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2022)

Cool interview by the Syntaur people.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 20, 2022)

method1 said:


> Curious to see how this compares to the XILS version!


And the Black Corporation Xerxes.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> And the Black Corporation Xerxes.


Somehow I hope @Ned Bouhalassa has just ordered the mk II.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Somehow I hope @Ned Bouhalassa has just ordered the mk II.


I was thinking I could stretch to it but would rather get an OB-X8 if I was going to spend a small fortune. 🤤


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Somehow I hope @Ned Bouhalassa has just ordered the mk II.


Hey Doc! No, I'm not a fan. And anyhow, these days, funds are *very* low, and I'm soooooo in love with my Andromeda, it's all I want to play with.


----------



## ptram (Aug 20, 2022)

When I got my first official job, we had to move away a couple Synthex prototypes to make room for my desk. To atone my sin, I should buy all the virtual Synthexes around.

Paolo


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Hey Doc! No, I'm not a fan. And anyhow, these days, funds are *very* low, and I'm soooooo in love with my Andromeda, it's all I want to play with.


Makes a whole lot of sense!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2022)

Cool musician wearing a sensible tshirt


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 21, 2022)

My first piece using Elka-X. UVI's Beat Anthology 2 for drums. Sorry, I've not edited the drum loop at all. It's just to give Elka-X a whirl really.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> Curious to see how this compares to the XILS version!


Yes, I'm also curious to know how they compare. The XILS version is the *Syn'X 2.

Price - Euro 169. *


----------



## method1 (Aug 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I'm also curious to know how they compare. The XILS version is the *Syn'X 2.
> 
> Price - Euro 169. *


I bought it when it first came out - after demoing the Cherry Audio, I'd say it's worth it if you don't have a synthex emu, also the XILS version hasn't been updated for a long time & cherry has the edge as far as compatibility, resizable gui etc.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> I bought it when it first came out - after demoing the Cherry Audio, I'd say it's worth it if you don't have a synthex emu, also the XILS version hasn't been updated for a long time & cherry has the edge as far as compatibility, resizable gui etc.


OK. Thanks @method1 ,

I don't have the XILS version, listening to some of the Cherry Audio Synthex demos, and videos, I like what I'm hearing, and seeing. At $39. it's imho. a better buy than the XILS version. Especially given that the XILS version is kind of ignored, and no sale pricing, or other incentives to buy it. I will most likely end up buying the Cherry Audio version. 

Oh, did they mention how long the Intro Sale pricing will expire ?


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Oh, did they mention how long the Intro Sale pricing will expire ?


They never do, at least not until the very end of the introductory period.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

So my prediction was right.

Cherry Audio release Sines, a 4OP FM synth.























Sines


Sines is a sensational and innovative original polyphonic synthesizer. Employing four sine-wave oscillators, Sines utilizes diverse waveshaping methods to bend these pure waveforms into infinitely variable and complex shapes. When combined with its wide-ranging modulation capabilities and...




cherryaudio.com


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 6, 2022)

@doctoremmet
This new release SINES, sounds great but that GUI looks terrifying to someone like me that can’t really program a synth. 😱


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @doctoremmet
> This new release SINES, might sound great but that GUI looks terrifying to someone like me that can’t really program a synth. 😱


Much like Deeamsynth. Horrible really. Or rather horrifying. But as a programmer I quite like it. Fear not: the thing seems to sound great - and there are 700 presets on board. I’ll report back, as my planned acquaintance with this synth was delayed by the arrival of Falcon 2.8 earlier today.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Oct 6, 2022)

It sounds very Eno-esque . . . which is a good thing, from my perspective.

I see some naysayers opining about it being too CPU-heavy.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 6, 2022)

Not so horrifying when you realize that much of what you're looking at is basically replicating the same set of parameters four times (e.g. one set for for each of the four oscillators). 

Yep, currently downloading Falcon related files here as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

Wes Antczak said:


> Not so horrifying when you realize that much of what you're looking at is basically replicating the same set of parameters four times (e.g. one set for for each of the four oscillators).
> 
> Yep, currently downloading Falcon related files here as well.


Oh I wasn’t serious. I was just talking down Kenny


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 6, 2022)

Same here. I noted that you said that as a programmer you quite like it.


----------



## jkeller51 (Oct 6, 2022)

Seems like a useful plugin, I especially like the waveform displays showing you the result of your efforts. At first I thought it was just another FM synth, but it’s definitely beyond that. 

I think phase plant can achieve all the same things though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

jkeller51 said:


> I think phase plant can achieve all the same things though.


For sure. Falcon too. But the same can be said about many other synths


----------



## jkeller51 (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For sure. Falcon too. But the same can be said about many other synths


Can falcon? I think it’s not meant for audio rate modulation except in very specific cases, like the FM oscillator.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2022)

jkeller51 said:


> Can falcon? I think it’s not meant for audio rate modulation except in very specific cases, like the FM oscillator.


It can’t exactly replicate the signal flow, no. But it can definitely be used to create really similar types of phase modulation sounds. But I can tell you’re a purist hehe. Please go ahead and say I’m entirely wrong; I don’t mind.


----------

